# picket lines



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

in todays society, what is the real point or goal of a union picketing a job? and are they ever successful?

this does not include prevailing wage proects where guys are paying prevailing wages....


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

oldman said:


> in todays society, what is the real point or goal of a union picketing a job? and are they ever successful?


Once upon a time most people supported the unions but weren't particularly aware of when a contract negotiation was not going well. The picketing was a way to get that union supporting public aware of the situation.

"In today's society", the basic support of unions isn't as strong as it once was. But the picketing serves the same purpose as before; making the general public aware of a situation that isn't going well.

Did you really need to have this explained?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

not going well for whom?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Not going well for those protesting the situation, logic would dictate.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Not just the general public but also those making deliverys. Concrete, supply houses etc. Whare I work picket lines get respected well.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

beleive it or not, the fact there may be a picket may or may not have anything to do with a contract and the negotioations concerning that contract.

In our local (IBEW), we have "informational" pickets altough we are not allowed to strike EVER by verbiage in our contract. We picket in an attempt to draw attention to whatever message we are trying to publicize. It has nothing to do with the negotiations for our contract and has no relation in time to the negotiation of our contract.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The local inspectors(local 3) picketed my job in december. It was a 1 day strike(on our site) and 250 tradesman honored it, we shut the job down. Our job was the 3rd or 4th site picketed in the city. I would say it was very successful. They struck a deal with the city the next day(they weren't fighting for money) This is a perfect example of a strike working as intended. doesn't always happen this way, but it shows what can be done when we as tradesman stand up for each other. My local has not been on strike in some 25 years.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

nap said:


> beleive it or not, the fact there may be a picket may or may not have anything to do with a contract and the negotioations concerning that contract.
> 
> In our local (IBEW), we have "informational" pickets altough we are not allowed to strike EVER by verbiage in our contract. We picket in an attempt to draw attention to whatever message we are trying to publicize. It has nothing to do with the negotiations for our contract and has no relation in time to the negotiation of our contract.


let's say, for example, that a project is being done non-union...the guys on the site are getting pay comparable to union scale, benefits, etc (not an argument of equality, just differentiating from the site full of guys being paid minimum wage off the books)

and the union has an 'informational' picket...what are they really picketing? that the guy doing the job is content with his package, but they (the unions) aren't? 

in today's society, where too many people can't even tell you who the secretary of state is, how much do you think they care that some guy is doing your job for $5/hr less?

what would be considered a successful 'informational' picket?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> Not just the general public but also those making deliverys. Concrete, supply houses etc. Whare I work picket lines get respected well.


what reason(s) would you attribute that to?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> The local inspectors(local 3) picketed my job in december. It was a 1 day strike(on our site) and 250 tradesman honored it, we shut the job down. Our job was the 3rd or 4th site picketed in the city. I would say it was very successful. They struck a deal with the city the next day(they weren't fighting for money) This is a perfect example of a strike working as intended. doesn't always happen this way, but it shows what can be done when we as tradesman stand up for each other. My local has not been on strike in some 25 years.



can you elaborate? why would the inspectors picket your job? what were they picketing for?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> let's say, for example, that a project is being done non-union...the guys on the site are getting pay comparable to union scale, benefits, etc (not an argument of equality, just differentiating from the site full of guys being paid minimum wage off the books)


That's exactly what they're picketing, or what I would be picketing under those circumstances. Nonunion on the site, even IF they're being paid prevailing wages, is never equal. 



> and the union has an 'informational' picket...what are they really picketing? that the guy doing the job is content with his package, but they (the unions) aren't?


How do you know the guy doing the job is content with his package? Does he really have any other choice but to be content with what's offered? Further and even more on point, in these situations the nonunion employee making prevailing rate is often pressured to outperform even his best days. ("Since you making so much more while you're on this project") and the spoken or unspoken threat that at any time the boss desires, you could be yanked back down into another non-prevailing wage project, at your regular rate.



> in today's society, where too many people can't even tell you who the secretary of state is, how much do you think they care that some guy is doing your job for $5/hr less?


So because of this cavalier attitude prevelant in today's society, you think union members should just give up? Stop protesting? Stop the informational pickets? Pack it in? Go away, it's not working anyway?

I think if that was the situation you wouldn't be here asking these questions.



> what would be considered a successful 'informational' picket?


I don't think anyone could quantify that.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> what reason(s) would you attribute that to?


Solidarity.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

> =oldman;24125]let's say, for example, that a project is being done non-union...the guys on the site are getting pay comparable to union scale, benefits, etc (not an argument of equality, just differentiating from the site full of guys being paid minimum wage off the books)


I know of no non-union contractor that offers a package equal to the union package with the possible excpetion of a couple key men within that company.




> and the union has an 'informational' picket...what are they really picketing? that the guy doing the job is content with his package, but they (the unions) aren't?


they are attempting to inform all that will listen that the workers behind the line are not being paid what the union deems to be a fair package.



> in today's society, where too many people can't even tell you who the secretary of state is, how much do you think they care that some guy is doing your job for $5/hr less?


well, since the largest employer in the county requires that all construction on their campus be performed by union contractors, apparently somebody is listening.



> what would be considered a successful 'informational' picket


we did not get run over.

actually, there is no "successful" or "unsuccessful" picket. We are there to give reason for thought. That is not something that can be quantified and judged as successful or not successful


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

oldmanQuote:
Originally Posted by *joeyuk*  
_Not just the general public but also those making deliverys. Concrete, supply houses etc. Whare I work picket lines get respected well._

what reason(s) would you attribute that to?

North Jersey is a strong union area. I would go out on a limb and say almost all familys have a union member in some field. So the concept of solidarity is not unfamilar to them. People realize you can't stand alone. When like minded people stand togather you can accomplish more.
Another point not addressed yet is quality of work. I completed a 4 year apprenticeship which included on the job training. I met alot of good people and developed relationships with people I am still close with 22 years later. It is not enough you pay the worker a certain amount or offer him a better package for that job. Verifiable training and proper supervision is essential as well. I have continued my education thru the local as well.
Next while we are on the subject I have been out of work for just under 2 months now. I am now near the top of the list and have gone out on short calls since I signed the list. While out of work I voluntarilary was on an informational picket line. The line was at the old St. Francis hospital site in Jersey city which is being converted to condos. This line is organized by the plumbers. I and many others look at this as an opportunity to put our best foot forward. Our line is across the street of the site whare a park is. Realizing this is first contact with unions outside of family we have befriended the residents of the neighborhood. Teachers walk their daycare classes into the park each day and the teachers and children greet us very nicely. There is a dog run near whare we are at and the local residents stop and talk to us and wish us luck. I was shocked 1 afternoon when a unidentified resident gave a $100 dollar bill to the hot dog cart operator on the corner with the instructions " After I leave give those guys what they want till the money runs out."
I guess this shows that picket lines need not be confrontational and can be used to make progress on many fronts.
Joe


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

joe, thats a positive....good luck....

i have quite a few friends in 164.....there is a HUGE difference between 164 and 400

but in some cases, the picket lines are still a form of extortion...and to deny that it occurs is to be completely intellectually dishonest...

the base assumption in al of this is that everyone wants to be union....the downside is that should a customer decide that they want to switch their project midstrean to a union project, the guys now workng become unemployed....they don't get organized...the union brings in existing out of work guys...

can you see where a nonunion worker might have some anymosity?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> joe, thats a positive....good luck....
> 
> i have quite a few friends in 164.....there is a HUGE difference between 164 and 400
> 
> but in some cases, the picket lines are still a form of extortion...and to deny that it occurs is to be completely intellectually dishonest...


If picket lines were a form of extortion, then there would be arrests and prosecutions.

Picket lines are a form of free speech. Freedom to protest. Freedom of assembly. It's a constitutional right.



> the base assumption in al of this is that everyone wants to be union...


No more so than your base assumption is that every nonunion worker does not want to be union.



> the downside is that should a customer decide that they want to switch their project midstrean to a union project, the guys now workng become unemployed....they don't get organized...the union brings in existing out of work guys...
> 
> can you see where a nonunion worker might have some anymosity?


I'm not too sure your heart bleeds for them.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

oldman said:


> can you elaborate? why would the inspectors picket your job? what were they picketing for?


The inspectors picketed my job because it's one of the biggest josites in the county, they also picketed 3-4 other very large job sites. I'm not sure of the details, as I never asked specifically. It does not matter though, they felt the city was doing something they did not agree with, and in solidarity, we(tradesman) stood behind them and helped them out. When the trades stand together like that it creates a better working environment for all.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

oldman said:


> joe, thats a positive....good luck....
> 
> i have quite a few friends in 164.....there is a HUGE difference between 164 and 400
> 
> ...


Local 164 aggressively organizes in good times and bad. This is not as popular with the membership as the leadership. My own view is that the union raises the standard and that when people in general lower the standard that is where anamosity is created.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> My own view is that the union raises the standard and that when people in general lower the standard that is where anamosity is created.


could you elaborate?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I
> No more so than your base assumption is that every nonunion worker does not want to be union.


except.....that's never been my base assumption....and i've never stated as much....please get your information straight if wish to be a contrarian


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Right now I am speaking in general and I do realize there are exceptions. 
It is my experience union workers receive a better total package. With non union competing with union for work when the union package increases it allows nonunion to increase as well and remain competative. 
I have 22 years experience in the local. 4 years Navy electrician and 2 years non union. I receive the same pay as someone who just came out of their time and someone ready to retire. I don't think it is practical to think they all produce the same but consistancy in pay is important to the worker. My view of a nonunion worker is someone who is willing to do it for less. They give up certain protections. And thus lower standards and undermine those trying to raise standards.
An example that stands out to me is a non union worker I know was working for a shop and the crew needed to get some feeders pulled that day. Well the wires got stuck , the rope broke long and short of it was they worked till 9:30 PM to get the work done. Nobody got paid overtime because "it was your own damn fault it happened." This is an extream example which I hope does not come up often but can you see this happening on a union job?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> An example that stands out to me is a non union worker I know was working for a shop and the crew needed to get some feeders pulled that day. Well the wires got stuck , the rope broke long and short of it was they worked till 9:30 PM to get the work done. Nobody got paid overtime because "it was your own damn fault it happened." This is an extream example which I hope does not come up often but can you see this happening on a union job?


Thing is union workers are (can be) VERY vocal. I have heard of them calling a BA about really petty things, let alone big stuff like this.
They would NOT stand for such a thing. I know I would NOT. I know open shops that have been closed down because the owner was being a **** about the same kinds of things.

Fact is NO ONE should stand for these things. One call to the local labor board would stop things like this FAST, regardless if the shop is union or not. It's just easier for a union man to report such a thing. They have guys waiting for such phone calls.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

in general terms, here are my thoughts....

i don't agree that parity in pay is a good thig, i think it promotes mediocrity and reduces incentive....

i completely disagree with that ctions described in your example....no way, as explained in this case, should the employees not have been paid for the time worked...

and while i agree with the "rising tide raises all ships" theory, i have to seriously question it when a union emplyee moonlights and cuts the throat of a legitimate non-union contractor.....you are either part of the problem or part of the solution, you can't be both....

i can say from personal experience, non-union resi service work is way more lucrative when the unions are at full employment...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Thing is union workers are (can be) VERY vocal. I have heard of them calling a BA about really petty things, let alone big stuff like this.
> They would NOT stand for such a thing. I know I would NOT. I know open shops that have been closed down because the owner was being a **** about the same kinds of things.
> 
> Fact is NO ONE should stand for these things. One call to the local labor board would stop things like this FAST, regardless if the shop is union or not. It's just easier for a union man to report such a thing. They have guys waiting for such phone calls.


being said in a completely gereral sense....

some guys can stand up for themselves, some guys can't...


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Fact is NO ONE should stand for these things. One call to the local labor board would stop things like this FAST, regardless if the shop is union or not.


that may be true but how long is the non-union employee going to be employed when he files a complaint. DOL will not typically accept anonymous complaints, especially about pay.

It is illegal to fire the guy in retaliation but it is not illegal to fire him next week for not working up to your standards. It is easy to get around the retaliatory action problem.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I find union workers more vocal as well. And yes some complaints can be petty. Also having the security of the union hall helps make this possible. But the fact of the matter is the workers that did not receive compensation felt they were lucky to be working. At best they would start looking for another contractor. I do not want to appear overly negative but in this part of the country illegal immigrants make up a good percentage of non union workers. I don't want to get into those details but I'll tell you brother I have seen some ****.

And on pay parity. It reminds me of a movie I saw as a kid. Short story is women made gloves and you needed to make 5 pairs per hour or you lose your job. Young and experienced could easily make 8 pair per hour. The old were lucky to make 5. When a old women with no other means of support could only make 4 and was about to get fired the ones who could produce 8 pair each gave 1 pair to her to help her. The shop owner was furiouus but if he did anything all his workers would leave.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

oldman said:


> being said in a completely gereral sense....
> 
> some guys can stand up for themselves, some guys can't...


but why should one have to fight for equality? In your belief, the squesky wheel gets the grease. The squeaky wheel is not always the best wheel on the train.

With union, you just don;t have to get into that argument. There is no reason to. Each man is expected to be able to provide comparable work output and quality. If a person is a crap electrician, he is simply unemployed most of the time. Kind of lets him know this may not be for him.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

oldman said:


> in general terms, here are my thoughts....
> 
> i don't agree that parity in pay is a good thig, i think it promotes mediocrity and reduces incentive....
> 
> ...


 
Everyone needs to eat. You can't fault anyone for working.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

oldman;24199]in general terms, here are my thoughts....



> i don't agree that parity in pay is a good thig, i think it promotes mediocrity and reduces incentive....


joe and I both addressed that.



> i completely disagree with that ctions described in your example....no way, as explained in this case, should the employees not have been paid for the time worked...


You are right but how does the employee make the complaint and not be subjected to retaliatory action?



> and while i agree with the "rising tide raises all ships" theory, i have to seriously question it when a union emplyee moonlights and cuts the throat of a legitimate non-union contractor.....you are either part of the problem or part of the solution, you can't be both....


well, if you want to put it that way, isn't a non-union contract doing exactly that same thing to a union contractor?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> except.....that's never been my base assumption....and i've never stated as much....please get your information straight if wish to be a contrarian


 
I'm sorry, did you not state that the base assumption in all this is that every worker wants to be union?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> in general terms, here are my thoughts....
> 
> i don't agree that parity in pay is a good thig, i think it promotes mediocrity and reduces incentive....


The alternative is much worse. Were mediocrity and incentive your true fear (I don't believe it is, I believe it's an excuse that sounds good) then the average pay across the board in a nonunion shop would equal the average pay in a union shop.

The truth of the matter is, allowing the boss to decide how much a hand is worth ALWAYS results in lower average wages across the board, as well as individuals.



> i completely disagree with that ctions described in your example....no way, as explained in this case, should the employees not have been paid for the time worked...


But can you agree that this example does happen in real life?



> and while i agree with the "rising tide raises all ships" theory, i have to seriously question it when a union emplyee moonlights and cuts the throat of a legitimate non-union contractor.....you are either part of the problem or part of the solution, you can't be both....


Uh... In my eyes there is no such thing as hurting a legitimate nonunion contractor. Sorry, but I've been there and done that. There is nothing I nor 10,000 union members can do on the side that would come close to equaling the amount of hurt that "legitimate" nonunion contractors have inflicted on me or my brothers.



> i can say from personal experience, non-union resi service work is way more lucrative when the unions are at full employment...


As is sidework


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> being said in a completely gereral sense....
> 
> some guys can stand up for themselves, some guys can't...


And some guys never have to. :thumbup:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

nap said:


> oldman;24199]well, if you want to put it that way, isn't a non-union contract doing exactly that same thing to a union contractor?


can you elaborate? i'm not following


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'm sorry, did you not state that the base assumption in all this is that every worker wants to be union?


nope...i actually stated that some guys don't want to be union for whatever reason they have...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The alternative is much worse. Were mediocrity and incentive your true fear (I don't believe it is, I believe it's an excuse that sounds good) then the average pay across the board in a nonunion shop would equal the average pay in a union shop.


if this were the case, customers would have 2 choices for a contractor...union (w/ union wages) or sidejob/moonlighters (who may, or may not, be licensed, insured and qualified)



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The truth of the matter is, allowing the boss to decide how much a hand is worth ALWAYS results in lower average wages across the board, as well as individuals.


lower than what average? see above....




LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> But can you agree that this example does happen in real life?


i honestly can't confirm or deny this...i've never personally experienced it in any way, shape or form...so i guess it could happen....the same as a union member could perform sabotage on a non-union site...anything is possible...




LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Uh... In my eyes there is no such thing as hurting a legitimate nonunion contractor. Sorry, but I've been there and done that. There is nothing I nor 10,000 union members can do on the side that would come close to equaling the amount of hurt that "legitimate" nonunion contractors have inflicted on me or my brothers.


see, that's the difference between you and me...i may have disagreements with some union philosophies, but I still believe that you have the right to them...you seem to not feel the same about non-union contractors and electricians...




LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> As is sidework


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And some guys never have to. :thumbup:


if that's what makes you proud, go for it...


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

> My view of a nonunion worker is someone who is willing to do it for less.


But what about that guy who lioves the work but has tried to no aval to get in the the local(164) pasted the test, interveiwed, had family friends in the local to put in good words only to get a wait in line letter. So I have to take the non union route and get paid peanuts(no joke just a buck above min wage) no benys and no help with apprentice ship school life is grand but hell I wake up everyday and bust my @$$ cause I love the work. I have tried to find other shops to work but they are all offering me the same awsome package. Im not willing to do it for less I HAVE to do it for less because the local doesnt want me but I want them.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

dadadan. To you I would say you have to put food on the table and thank God you found something you enjoy and you can make a fair wage at. While working nonunion keep taking the test at the local. See if you can work as a summer helper. If you can take a basic electricity and electronics course. The union will realize you are serious about being in the business and want you with them rather then being the competition. 
Bottom line is it will make you a better electrician whether you get into the local or not.
Joe


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

oldman said:


> can you elaborate? i'm not following


well, your claim was the side jobbers were cutting the throats of the non-union contractors by charging less because they do not have the overhead or general costs the contractor does.

Is this not exactly what the non-union contractors are doing to the union contractors?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

nap said:


> well, your claim was the side jobbers were cutting the throats of the non-union contractors by charging less because they do not have the overhead or general costs the contractor does.
> 
> Is this not exactly what the non-union contractors are doing to the union contractors?


it really depends on your perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

oldman said:


> it really depends on your perspective, doesn't it?


 
Nope. It is the same from whatever direction you look at it. 

You said it was wrong so I guess that means you belive a non-union contractor should not be undercutting a union contractor.

You can't have it both ways yet you want it both ways.

THAT is hypocritical.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

nap said:


> Nope. It is the same from whatever direction you look at it.
> 
> You said it was wrong so I guess that means you belive a non-union contractor should not be undercutting a union contractor.
> 
> ...


i personally don't disagree with you...but i guess the perspective is whether you feel that the union contractors are too expensive....the difference is, a n-u shop may feel that the unions are too expensive, and price themselves based on that...nothing hypocritical about that...

a union member who moonlights, and cuts the prices of n-u shops is a bit different...he believes that the union rate is the right rate (since that's what pays his paycheck), but he is willing to work for less when he has to...that's a bit more hypocritical...

but maybe i'm seeing something different than you...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

oldman said:


> a union member who moonlights, and cuts the prices of n-u shops is a bit different...he believes that the union rate is the right rate (since that's what pays his paycheck), but he is willing to work for less when he has to...that's a bit more hypocritical...
> 
> but maybe i'm seeing something different than you...


What, non-union guys don't moonlight? And they don't base their prices based on the lower rates they are used to working with daily? Not to mention the guys that aren't electricians that charge to do electrical work. Don't they cut into your market share? Someone is being one sided and naive in his assumptions.


----------



## Romexking (Jan 28, 2008)

joeyuk said:


> Right now I am speaking in general and I do realize there are exceptions.
> It is my experience union workers receive a better total package. With non union competing with union for work when the union package increases it allows nonunion to increase as well and remain competative.
> I have 22 years experience in the local. 4 years Navy electrician and 2 years non union. I receive the same pay as someone who just came out of their time and someone ready to retire. I don't think it is practical to think they all produce the same but consistancy in pay is important to the worker. My view of a nonunion worker is someone who is willing to do it for less. They give up certain protections. And thus lower standards and undermine those trying to raise standards.
> An example that stands out to me is a non union worker I know was working for a shop and the crew needed to get some feeders pulled that day. Well the wires got stuck , the rope broke long and short of it was they worked till 9:30 PM to get the work done. Nobody got paid overtime because "it was your own damn fault it happened." This is an extream example which I hope does not come up often but can you see this happening on a union job?


All of my employees are drug checked and background checked before being hired. I provide uniforms and my guys are required to wear them while working. I am trying to raise the standard for this industry, according to my beliefs. Now I am playing the devil's advocate, but do we all agree -that these things make our industry safer, and more respectable to the general public? This might allow for a higher percieved value for our services and the ability to charge more, and pay more. That is exactly how it works in my company, perhaps it could be implented industry wide. If you disagree, it's because you have a different standard that you want to get "raised" to, and that is ok. And that is why it is ok for the non union guys to have differing opinions also. Not every n-u guy is an uninformed dolt or blissfully unaware idiot that is enslaved by us evil contractors.

As for the the example, of course this happens in n-u but they have remedies. If they worked over 40 that week they should have been paid overtime. If labor laws were broken, there should be penalties to that contractor.


----------



## Romexking (Jan 28, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Everyone needs to eat. You can't fault anyone for working.


 
and this is how every union/non union debate should end!


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Romexking you must be one of the exceptions I mentioned. But when I speak of raising the standard I also mean working conditions. In my workplace an employee has a voice and need not fear for their job if they speak out on an issue. I am not saying you are completely protected but I have to feel safer then my non union counterpart.


----------



## Romexking (Jan 28, 2008)

joeyuk said:


> Romexking you must be one of the exceptions I mentioned. But when I speak of raising the standard I also mean working conditions. In my workplace an employee has a voice and need not fear for their job if they speak out on an issue. I am not saying you are completely protected but I have to feel safer then my non union counterpart.


Thanks. I will now refrain from any and all union/non union posts for a while and let my brain cool down.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> What, non-union guys don't moonlight? And they don't base their prices based on the lower rates they are used to working with daily? Not to mention the guys that aren't electricians that charge to do electrical work. Don't they cut into your market share? Someone is being one sided and naive in his assumptions.


not at all...i agree with you, but the topic wasn't about that...that's all...


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

yes:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rewire said:


> yes:thumbsup:


 Go away!!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Picket Lines*



oldman said:


> in todays society, what is the real point or goal of a union picketing a job? and are they ever successful?
> 
> this does not include prevailing wage proects where guys are paying prevailing wages....


Collective bargaining has long been guaranteed by law. When people feel that they are not being treated fairly, they have the right to STAND UP and let their feelings be known. Picketing, lets others, in the population, know that there is a problem,and like minded people have a right to BACK them...or not.


----------

